# Handlebars



## ozboz (24 Dec 2015)

Hiya , anyone got or knows of where I can get early style drop bars a bit like the photo ?


----------



## bonsaibilly (24 Dec 2015)

Sjs cycles


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Dec 2015)

You don't state what age of bike you want them for, but THESE are a more modern take on the same sort of bar if that helps.

You can get far less expensive versions than that Nitto one, I know as I had a pair on this bike I rebuilt, and IIRC they were On*One MUNGO bars.


----------



## ozboz (25 Dec 2015)

Hiya , the frame to my knowledge is 1928 > 1932 , so would like something to look the part and I can get on with


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Dec 2015)

Try a cycle-jumble. Or perhaps the VCC. http://www.v-cc.org.uk/


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Dec 2015)

User said:


> The ones in the OP look a bit like Midge to me.


Thems the buggers, I knew they began with M


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2015)

smokeysmoo said:


> Thems the buggers, I knew they began with M



mmm me thinks @smokeysmoo has been eating too many jaffa cakes


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Dec 2015)

biggs682 said:


> mmm me thinks @smokeysmoo has been eating too many jaffa cakes


Thou dost know me too well sire


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Jan 2016)

Have a word with Burt cycles in Hampton Hill http://www.burtscycles.co.uk/


----------



## ChrisEyles (5 Feb 2016)

Those are called lauterwasser handlebars - they look ace, don't they  

You can google around and find a few online. These look quite nice for a start: http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/lauterwasser-crmo-handlebar


----------



## ayceejay (5 Feb 2016)

They look more like Mungo to me.


----------



## ozboz (5 Feb 2016)

ChrisEyles said:


> Those are called lauterwasser handlebars - they look ace, don't they
> 
> You can google around and find a few online. These look quite nice for a start: http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/lauterwasser-crmo-handlebar



They do look Ace Chris !! Thans for that ! 
also seen some 8 speed SA hubs with 700 wheels , I'm going to a local dealer tom morn to have a butchers , Cheers !


----------

